
How to process more than 350K requests per month free using 3 free ETA services - Gen1us
https://blog.maddevs.io/how-to-make-three-paid-eta-services-one-free-6edc6affface
======
xiwenc
Interesting technical read which is mostly a deep dive in your implementation
journey.

In retrospect from a business perspective, was there any consideration on the
long term? Depending on your growth rate, what's nest after you hit the limits
of free HERE requests?

Also, did you do any cost/growth forecasting to determine which service is
most cost effective? Including the development time and maintenance.

~~~
Gen1us
Hi! We were just thinking about the long term, we made this mechanism if we
spend all the free requests, we will receive notifications in slack and in the
mail that all the services have spent their limit. As already written in the
article, we have a logic for switching services, and if the limit runs out in
HERE, it will just switch. Yes we have already calculated that if the number
of users grows then at this point 300,000 requests will be enough. But we have
warned the business that if we create 10-15 new routes we will have to buy
requests from HERE (but this is another story).

------
franky47
> P.S. As a developer, I believe that if the tool is good and does its job
> well, then you can pay for the tool’s services (or find Open source projects
> :D).

Just because something is open source does not mean it's free.

------
l1ghthouse
Caching not cashing

~~~
Gen1us
Thanks, I've fixed it!

